# Question about purchasing Worldmark - in process...



## chemteach (Mar 31, 2018)

I am in the process of purchasing a Worldmark account.  There is a form I received from Worldmark via the transfer company.  It has a "Pre-Authorized Auto Pay Plan (APP) Set-up Form" that I have to fill out - At the end of the form it has the statement:  "The term "Auto Pay Due Date" means the existing due date. This authorization form cannot be used to change your existing due date. This agreement becomes effective for the next scheduled payment upon receipt of the signed agreement. Please allow up to seven (7) days for processing."   Then there are the pages for notarizing the transfer from the old owner to me.  I am wondering if the receipt of this material means that the final transfer/closing will be soon, or if the receipt of these pages by Wyndham/Worldmark is the actual beginning point of waiting 3 or 4 months for the account to transferred into my name.  It seems that I will start paying the monthly fees for the account beginning May 1, 2018 since they will receive the paperwork, and I am hoping that if I am paying the monthly fees, the account will actually be in my name...

Thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 31, 2018)

Receipt of the completed transfer form from you and seller will start the 3 to 4 months process.  The seller is still on the hook for paying MF until the transfer goes through.  A delinquent account won't transfer.  So the seller and you will need to work on having the seller pay the next quarterly due and with you reimbursing the seller for that.  I went through this recently, with me being the seller.


----------



## chemteach (Mar 31, 2018)

Wow - it's already taken a month just to receive this paperwork from the transfer company...  So I guess it will be 4 to 5 months total to closing.  Fortunately, the agreement is that the seller will pay all monthly dues until the transfer is complete.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 31, 2018)

chemteach said:


> Wow - it's already taken a month just to receive this paperwork from the transfer company...  So I guess it will be 4 to 5 months total to closing.  Fortunately, the agreement is that the seller will pay all monthly dues until the transfer is complete.


Yep... it took about a month for us to receive the transfer form.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 31, 2018)

Just a comment that once you are a Worldmark owner using auto pay they are real PITAs when your credit card expires. Half the time they send folks to collections with no warning or indication that they couldn't process your card, if you do get notice and notify them of the new card number/security code they won't recharge you for that month and let that in arrears sit there until all of a sudden you can't make a reservation, then the only way to fix it is to pay a fee to have Western Union process it. Don't let your card expire!


----------



## chemteach (Mar 31, 2018)

Thanks for the warning!


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 31, 2018)

I received a similar form when I did my WM purchase last Fall.  I did not fill it out, and it was not a problem.  After closing, I was able to check the WM website and pay the bill there, rather than having them autopay it.  I am not a fan of autopay, for reasons already mentioned.  I'd rather control when and how my bills are paid.  So unless you want to set up Autopay, don't fill out that document.

Time to closing, for me, was about three months, which included the Christmas Holidays.  Not sure if it would have gone faster if it wasn't holiday season.  What I found most annoying was learning that things had transferred more than a week before I was notified. Then it was another two and half months before I received my Welcome packet from WorldMark.  By then I'd already been using the heck out of things. The Welcome packet was basically a waste of paper.

My advice is to check the WorldMark website ahead of time, and learn as much as you can before the transfer.  Then, once thing have been transferred, you'll be ready to go.

Dave


----------

